
Netflix will now interrupt series binges with video ads for its other series - okket
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/08/netflix-begins-testing-ads-for-its-own-series-between-binge-season-episodes/
======
makecheck
It’s unfortunate; this “let me interrupt you” tactic is one of the most
annoying things to me.

And it doesn’t even have to be an ad. Seriously, things just need to stay out
of the way. If I launch an app for instance, intent on doing something _very
specific_ , and unbeknownst to me it was updated recently, guess what? Instead
of just letting me start what I opened the app to accomplish, the app decides
to interrupt me with a scroll-up modal list of “what’s new!”. Well you know
what, at that exact moment, I couldn’t care _less_ what’s new and the
interruption is _annoying_!!! Same with interstitial ads: there is absolutely
no justification for shoving stuff in the viewer’s face. It instantly degrades
the entire experience.

